# werden vs. sein



## davlar

Hola a todos, amigos foreros.

Me gustaría compartir con vosotros un tema que me atormenta y por momentos desespera. El uso de werden (como verbo principal) o de sein. Hay veces que no sé si se debe usar uno u otro o pueden usarse ambos. Me explico:

- Es wird dunkel.

Aquí nunca usaría sein puesto que quiero reflejar que se hace de noche y me interesa indicar un cambio de estado. Sin embargo mi problema surge en frases como las siguientes (entre muchas otras del mismo tipo):

- Willst du meine Frau werden?
- Willst du Arzt werden?

¿Por qué no sería correcto decir?:
- Willst du meine Frau sein?
- Willst du Arzt sein?

En ambas frases quiero indicar qué si quieres ser mi esposa bzw. médico.

Agradecería que alguien me pudiera ayudar en esto e identificar mi problema. Mis profesores alemanes no saben muy bien aclarármelo, de ahí que recurra al foro.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Hola a todos, amigos foreros.
> 
> - Willst du meine Frau werden?
> - Willst du Arzt werden?
> 
> ¿Por qué no sería correcto decir?:
> - Willst du meine Frau sein?
> - Willst du Arzt sein?
> 
> En ambas frases quiero indicar qué si quieres ser mi esposa bzw. médico.
> 
> Agradecería que alguien me pudiera ayudar en esto e identificar mi problema. Mis profesores alemanes no saben muy bien aclarármelo, de ahí que recurra al foro.
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> davlar



Las dos preguntas que pones como ejemplo se refieren a un 'convertirse en algo en el futuro'. 

Antes de que ella sea esposa deberá casarse con él.
Antes de que él se haga / sea médico, deberá ir a la universidad, pasar exámenes.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

No entiendo tu problema. Es exactamente lo mismo que en español.

¿Quieres ser mi esposa?/¿Quieres hacerte mi esposa?
¿Quieres ser médico?/¿Quieres hacerte médico?


----------



## davlar

Hola Alemanita. Lo primero gracias por tu tiempo para contestar. El otro dia viendo "los Simpson" decían:."Willst du meine Frau sein?"...esto me hizo dudar de mis conocimientos.

Hola Peterdg. Gracias igualmente por tu respuesta. Mi problema es precisamente ese, que en español se dice:"¿quieres SER mi esposa? (sein) no se dice ¿quieres hacerte mi esposa? (werden). Yo siempre había seguido el razonamiento de Alemanita, cuando se usa un "ser" que implica cambio de estado uso "werden" el problema es que a veces oigo cosas que me hacen pensar. Lo malo de ser muy curioso y detallista como soy...

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> El otro dia viendo "los Simpson" decían:."Willst du meine Frau sein?"...esto me hizo dudar de mis conocimientos.
> davlar


No dudes de tus conocimientos. Lo que escuchaste de los Simpson es un puro calco del inglés (do you want to be my wife?). Lamentablemente se está pegando cada vez más este mal uso, debido a malos doblajes de películas y series. Otra cosa que se oye cada vez más en Alemania es: Oh, mein Gott! (Oh, my God), con la misma entonación y la 'o' de Gott pronunciada a lo yanqui, mientras lo autóctono alemán sería más bien: Ach du lieber Gott! / Ach du meine Güte!, con el acento en 'lieber' o 'meine'.
Das nur am Rande.
Un saludo.


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita ¡jo cuánto sabes! Ojalá pueda algún día yo hablar alemán la mitad que tú. Para ello me esfuerzo cada día.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.

Un saludo.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Gracias Alemanita ¡jo cuánto sabes! Ojalá pueda algún día yo hablar alemán la mitad que tú. Para ello me esfuerzo cada día.
> 
> Muchas gracias nuevamente.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> davlar




¡Muchas gracias por el cumplido!


----------



## davlar

Hola a todos y lamento retomar nuevamente este hilo. Es una duda sobre el tema de sein/werden nuevamente, de manera que lo justo sería ponerla aquí.
Me gustaría preguntar por lo que entiende una alemán si se le dice:

- Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten 300 euro werden.
- Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten 300 euro sind.

Y por las frases:

- Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten teurer werden.
- Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten teurer sind.

¿Serían todas las frases correctas? Si es el caso, ¿cuál es el matizbo qué significado tendría cada una?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## davlar

¿Alguien alguna idea por favor??

Muchas gracias.

davlar.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> - Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten 300 euro BETRAGEN werden. -> futuro: serán 300€
> - Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten 300 euro sind. -> presente: son 300 €
> 
> Y por las frases:
> 
> - Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten teurer werden. -> futuro: aumentarán.
> - Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten teurer sind. -> son más altos (de lo que pensamos, se ha dicho etc.)
> 
> ¿Serían todas las frases correctas? Si es el caso, ¿cuál es el matizbo qué significado tendría cada una?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> davlar


----------



## davlar

Hola Alemanita. Gracias por la respuesta
Solo una cosita si me permites.

- Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten 300 euro werden.

¿No sería correcto decir esto? Entiendo que si es correcto la misma frase con sein también lo es con werden ¿no?.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Hola Alemanita. Gracias por la respuesta
> Solo una cosita si me permites.
> 
> - Ich glaube, dass die Prüfkosten 300 euro werden.
> 
> ¿No sería correcto decir esto? Entiendo que si es correcto la misma frase con sein también lo es con werden ¿no?.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> davlar



No, no sería correcto.
Werden se usa para formar el futuro.
Die Kosten sind = los gastos son.
Die Kosten werden sein = los gastos serán.


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita.

Me refería al uso de "werden" como "volverse". Quería decir que los costes se habían convertido en 300 euros.

davlar.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Quería decir que los costes se habían *convertido en* 300 euros.



Convertirse en algo = zu etwas werden

Costes que se convierten en euros me suenan algo raro.

Este tipo se ha convertido en una pesadilla. Dieser Typ ist zu einem Alptraum geworden.

¿Querías decir que la suma original cambió (subió o bajó)?


----------



## davlar

Alemanita said:


> ¿Querías decir que la suma original cambió (subió o bajó)?



Exactamente eso. No me expliqué bien

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Me remito a mis palabras en # 10.

Creo que los costes aumentarán (de 200) a 300 €.
Ich glaube, dass die Prüfungskosten (von 200) auf 300 € steigen werden.

Para indicar futuro: verbo + werden conjugado (ich werde sehen = veré, du wirst singen = cantarás, etc.)
Para indicar transformación (convertirse en, volverse, etc.): adjetivo + werden (ich werde rot = me ruborizo, du wirst taub = ensordeces, es wird Morgen = amanece, etc.)

Existe también: Das wird teuer = esto saldrá caro, pero aquí se omite el segundo werden que indica el futuro. La frase completa sería: Das wird teuer werden.

Saludos.


----------



## davlar

Gracias nuevamente por tu valiosa ayuda Alemanita.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Para estas dos frases:

- Die Anforderungen könnten sehr knapp werden.
- Die Anforderungen könnten sehr knapp sein.


¿Podría por favor alguien explicar, el uso de una u otra que diferencia de significado aporta?
He preguntado y me dicen que ambas son correctas, sin embargo no entiendo que significado aporta cada una o qué entiende un alemán al oír cada frase en particular.

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------

